# Animal charity



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ESMA shall be fundraising at the Open Day held at Intercontinental Citystars (Al Montazah Ballroom (Level -3) / accessible through the Citystars Shopping Mall (Level 2) as well. The official event is called Glamorous Bazaar, please come to the bazaar on the 30th of December (all day), Al Montazah Ballroom (Level -3), accessible through City Stars Shopping Mall (Level 2) - many exhibitors are bringing you all a variety of shopping items for sale at competitive prices. Come take a look for yourselves and enjoy the shopping collection.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds very cool. I'd like to go. I wonder what kind of stuff they'll be selling?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cairoblondie said:


> Sounds very cool. I'd like to go. I wonder what kind of stuff they'll be selling?




I hope it's shampoo for ringworm


----------

